# Electro fishing rig



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm wanting to purchase a 12v fish shocking device. Where do I get one? Which is the best brand? How hard are they to use? I have expirence with the old crank box style however it is no longer putting out voltage. Will buy a used one if properly working. Not looking to spend a ton of money either. Any help is appreciated thanks...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got one I might sell....let me dig it out and I'll shoot you some pics. It's basically new.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Make me an offer. 

http://www.amazing1.com/products/high-powered-fish-stunner.html


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

yall are gonna get Cat Hunter all excited. haha


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That one is a little bigger than I need. i was wanting the one that is molded from a dip can. It's like $150 and what I'm doing is legal I own these fish&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gotcha. If you change your mind I'll make you a deal on it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wont work in ponds or lakes.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do they make those that will work on deer?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*sure thang*

Rotenone works well, brings up the whoppers!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Make me an offer.
> 
> http://www.amazing1.com/products/high-powered-fish-stunner.html


 hey Chase, I might want that thing if it will work in a pond, why did somebody say It won't work in a pond?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

also, do you think it might work out around the rigs :no:


----------

